# Sound desensitization for dogs



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Been thinking of getting one of those sound desensitization CD's to play to my Border Collie pup (Border's are well known for their sensitivity to thunder, fireworks etc).

Anybody tried these CDs?
Or anyone know where I can download one for free(!)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've not heard of them and could've been useful for my collie, but she has got used to them over the years now and just goes to bed.



The choccy labrador wants to go outside to watch them :?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our Border Collie, aged five, has never been startled, upset or even shown any inclination to worry about loud noises.

Bonfire night, and the traditional month of letting off fireworks either side, has passed him by with minimal reaction.

Although he can hear the Postman at 50 metres he just doesn't react to sudden noises and tonights thunder and lightning haven't woken him from his slumbers after his walk in the downpour and storm.

Are you sure your dog needs anything to protect him from excessive noise or is it just you that thinks he might be worried?[/i]


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Morag

If your pup is still young enough (that is less than about 18 weeks max) you may be able to de-sensitize her just by making some bangs. Pups are not naturally afraid of much in the early stages, and it will be far easier to get her used to it now, rather than have the problems every time it thunders or someone lets off a firework.

If you use a CD you may well just end up getting her used to CDs!! I bet her ears can tell the difference between a real bang and a recorded one. :roll: 

We got our pup at 12 weeks old on 1st November, and she wasn't at all bothered by the bangs. She's nearly 5 now, and does react - but only to run out and try to chase off whatever is banging. No fear at all.

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I never had any problem with fireworks - you can easily find fireworks on YouTube. 

Bu dig deep and ask yourself what YOU react to - my dog only seems to react if I do - it's like we subconciously teach tehm by our own reactions. 

I react badly to noisy bangs in lorries when I walk close past them (eg ones delivering barrells to a pub) and guess what? So does Chloe. 

So before "sensitising" your dog, I'd suggest looking internally!! ?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I've never heard of this before but Mollie our Westie is terrified by fireworks and seems to sense thunder ages before it starts.

She was 2yrs old when we got her and we don't know her background, other than it wasn't good :evil: :evil: but she's 5 now so probably a bit late to try de-sensitizing

She shakes and scratches at us, as if she needs us to protect her. If you pick her up she pushes her head under your arm which obviously covers her ears, presumably to try to block out the noise, like us putting our hands over our ears I suppose.

We have been known to sit up all night to comfort her during a bad storm while away in the motorhome.

I'll keep my eye on this thread in case someone can help with the info.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

I think the CD you are thinking of is called "Scary Sounds".

We had a springer who didn't like shooting sounds and our vet suggested this for him. I can't say it was very successful as the dog is safe in his home when you play it. The idea is to gradually increase the volume to accustom him to the sound but the only thing that happened was that we found the sound very uncomfortable and Barney just ignored it.
It was suggested we took a CD player over the fields with him but not very practical!!

The only thing we found for fireworks was to lessen the risk by closing the curtains early around Nov 5th and having the radio on very loudly!

Hope you find some solution.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes it is Zube and worth it

Sadly you jump or not jump isnt what helps or hinders as people are different so are animals. 

Sounds scary is brilliant have known excellent results but suggest you use it in conjunction with the DAP ask your vet, can get collar, spray or room plug in based on pheromones the bitch produces when the pups are a couple of days old. 

Sounds Scary is from Sarah Heath the country's top dog behaviourist and she does a whole set for all sorts including new arrival for people having a baby.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
The only way to desensitization your dog is to expose them to the sounds while reassuring them over a period of time, start off short and low and build up to longer and louder. 
If you cannot recreate the sound in any other way the a CD sounds like a good option. 
I have not had any personal experience of these CD's but have had 22 years of training dogs not to react to gunshots, it can be a long process but don't give up. 
JP


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks folks, our pup is only 9 weeks old at the moment.

She does not appear to be scared of loud noises so far.
Had her out in the car the other day and we passed a wedding with a piper playing so I stopped and rolled down the window - she appeared to quite enjoy it! Our old collie hated bagpipes.

Just trying to introduce her to as much as possible as young as possible.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just take them everywhere to experience everything and I you find a problem don't avoid it keep on going little and often. 
Most of all have fun. 
JP


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Just trying to introduce her to as much as possible as young as possible.


If there is one single best way to give your dog a happy and stress free life, that's it Morag . . . that and good training while she's young and thinks it's all a game.

It takes time and effort for the first three years, but after that you will have a balanced, well behaved companion that even some of the dog haters on here might not mind too much!! :roll: 8O

Dave


----------

